# Sealing a DIY ero skull.



## 1arrow (Feb 27, 2015)

If you want a non yellowing finish do not use an oil based product, Not sure but it looks like this could be oil based? You will want to use a water based poly in the Matte finish and you will have a great finish. I used MinWax Ploly and have had great results with no yellowing. Send pics when you finish.....


----------



## 1arrow (Feb 27, 2015)

This is one I did about 6 years ago, still looks white. I cleaned this with Dermestid Beetles before the bleaching process.....


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is one of two I just finish, this was taken after the peroxide treatment, I will take a photo of sealed skull and lightly stained antlers this weekend.


----------



## 1arrow (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice work! looks great, do you use Magnesium Carbonate with your peroxide treatment to make a paste or just straight? I use the Magnesium Carbonate and make a paste with the peroxide and it makes it controllable without bleaching antlers which is why I assume you use the tape? I love the European skull mounts on all the animals, getting a bear ready right now for a buddy will post a pic when done....Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Electric tape to protect antlers yes.
I used Volume 40 peroxide and Clairol Basic 2 White and made a paste, wrapped it in cellophane, left it on for 24hrs and then rinsed in hot water. They both came out great. I did wind up using what I had on hand ( above ) to seal, a tad shiny but hope they don't yellow over time.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

all you need to seal a skull is 50 50 water and elmers school glue. it works great.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is the end result, was wanting a brown look to the otherwise partially bleached white antlers but not bad for a first try, not sure what color stain to use for a brown look. I did use what I already had on hand to seal, hope it still looks ok down the road. I learned a few "what not to do's" for next time I try it, like letting water simmer not boil and a power washer saves hours of picking with pliers.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

you can use minwax chestnut colored for darker stain and minx golden oak for lighter stuff.


----------

